# Paralyzed?



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

One of my guppies seems to have its tail paralyzed, a female. E, and it can still move the fins on its sides but it seems like her tail is making her sink a bit and shes having a hard time swimming, this has been happening for a little over a week now and shes eating and everyone else in the tank is fine, i hope its not contagious, no new additions either, so parasite, infection, or genetic? And what do you think i should do? Thanks in advance


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Going along with the whole 'Bioload hazzard' thing, theoretically, having a 20 gallon with a goldfish would, just with the gold fish, make the tank toxic. Add the guppies and fry, and, well, you have a sitting waste issue.
Along this thought, the bioload alone could cause a issue, such as bacteria. Saddleback columnaris causes paralysis of the tail, and is a bacterial infection. I'm not sure if columnaris has to be introduced to the tank or if it can just develop, but having that goldfish in there would certainly lower your communities immune system drastically.
I suggest doing some research on columnaris, and if that's what you think you have, a combination of triple sulfa and erythromycin has done the trick for me.


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

sorry, i typed my signature wrong, the guppies are in a 10 gallon, the goldfish is by itself =P and fry are in a 5 gallon


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

and the goldfish is small, not full size yet, maybe like 2 inches


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

i think im going to treat it as saddleback Columnaris, try to seperate and add some salt...


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

Any tips anyone??


----------

